# Kmart halloween coming soon..



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

My son works at kmart and told me that the halloween stuff is in and they are working on the layout . He said he expects it to be out by maybe next week. I usually find some great stuff there. Some son though, he won't investigate the merchandise for me to say what they got in!!!! Talk about torture..:googly:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I like Kmarts stuff. Every so often they have some neat things. I usualy pick up some of the plastic "rusted chain" for $4.00 a length. The had some nice foam tombstones last year too. The 36" posable skeletons are neat also. I know they get the back to school stuff out of the way first, so as you said, maybe in the next week or so. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm guessin this weekend perhaps... Typically Labor Day weekend is when all the Halloween stuff officially hits the floors in force. I know our Spirit is opening this Friday (the 29th). Some places may try to clear out their Back to School stock with big Labor Day sales so it's possible next weekend instead of this.

Too bad though, K-Mart bailed completely out of CT.

-TM


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I was at Kmart yesterday and nothing was out yet.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We stopped by our Kmart the other day and noticed that the isle they always put their Halloween stuff on now has an orange back drop behind the shelves so we figure they're going to start any time now.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

SWEEEET! I got a TON of very good discount masks there after Halloween last year. About $4-$6 a piece! Not bad quality on them, especially for the price!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Yup Kmart usually has something interesting or unusual, but I like their day after sales even more. With a little luck I've got some neat costumes and props at 90% off.

DW


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

90% off is right down my alley.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

I love K-mart last year I bought 7 different haunted portraits (I think their called Gortraits) $7.00 for the small ones $9.99 for the larger ones. the Halloween stores by us were selling the same ones for $24.00. It pays to shop around. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I miss K-Mart. There are no more in Texas or Louisiana.
I used to shop there every year for Halloween. Good stuff...cheap!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

divaann, I hope your son gets a good discount for working there!


----------



## farewell_goodbye2u (Aug 22, 2008)

I like some of the stuff K-mart puts out for Halloween but it seems that it's usually a lil' over priced compared to Wal Mart or Big Lots or Target etc.....


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Our Kmartha is so dead and pathetic that I'm surprised it has survived the last few years.
But that makes Halloween great! There is so much good stuff leftover that you can wait 'til it is 75% off and still make a killing. I got 6 Boris last year for the price of one!

But having to wait is what is so hard.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

I got 7 Boris last year for 90% off plus TONS of other stuff... two shopping carts worth for about $50... huge score!!! (I have an inside person that let me know when 90% started so I was there when they first opened that day!)


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

About all of my kmarts are gone, and the one that is still open is also always dead. But they do usually have some cool Halloween stuff.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wish I was that lucky. I have to hit there every day to see if I can catch it.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

They had some really nice masks out-- I swear I've been everywhere this week b/c Momsy was searching for a friggin baby gate for the dogs. Anyway, impressive masks. And some HUGE 12 year old boy swinging around one of those bloody machetes Jason-style....Talk about ambience. He was perfect! I'd hire him for a haunt. 

I've really never thought much about K-Mart before at Halloween. Ours is kind of a danger zone and to be avoided at all costs without a buddy and a weed sprayer of mace. For serious.


----------

